# Fished For pompano first time....need help!



## #1hookup (Aug 20, 2008)

Took my son out this morning right at daylight off the beach across from peg leg Pete's. Had some sand fleas and couldn't get a bite. Surf was so rough even 4oz pyramid wouldn't sit still! Does anyone know of a decent bowl or rift I could get my son on some pomps for the gb pompano tourney? He is 4 and über excited!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Your best bet is to go out to the beach a day or 2 before you plan on fishing, (hopefully sunny) and look for washouts. They change and move all the time so doing some scouting really pays off especially if you plan on fishing really early in the am. Its still a little early but the fishing will only get better. Good luck!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

#1hookup said:


> Took my son out this morning right at daylight off the beach across from peg leg Pete's. Had some sand fleas and couldn't get a bite. Surf was so rough even 4oz pyramid wouldn't sit still! Does anyone know of a decent bowl or rift I could get my son on some pomps for the gb pompano tourney? He is 4 and über excited!


 Maybe this will help!! How to read the surf. Find places where rip currents "washes" exist and fish there. Usually will produce! Also observe tides.


----------



## sea boss (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice Illustration


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

This time of year I think Ft Pickens is a little more consistant with the pompano.. The most important thing to catching them is being out there. You put in your hours with good baits and you will produce some nice fish. Good luck!!


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ft.Pickens hasn't produced for me yet this year! Fished a lot with fleas and shrimp in rips and washouts. I'm doin everything right... I think Navarre beach is holding more pumps right now... best way to learn is get out there and watch other fisherman. I've learned a lot just sitting on beach and watching for two hours but I just haven't been lucky enough... whole month of march the beach should be covered with them...


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

FlatsBoy10 said:


> Ft.Pickens hasn't produced for me yet this year! Fished a lot with fleas and shrimp in rips and washouts. I'm doin everything right... I think Navarre beach is holding more pumps right now... best way to learn is get out there and watch other fisherman. I've learned a lot just sitting on beach and watching for two hours but I just haven't been lucky enough... whole month of march the beach should be covered with them...


Well maybe I just got lucky, Ive only been twice for a total of about 5hrs and caught 16!! lol


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for the illustration onemorecast.. That helped a lot for me!


----------



## sea boss (Aug 1, 2009)

in really rough surf use spider weights


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tyler Massey said:


> Well maybe I just got lucky, Ive only been twice for a total of about 5hrs and caught 16!! lol


Got any GPS coordinates? Lol... It seems like a lot of people including you catch a lot of them anywhere u go... I guess its just knowing the area and experience over time... I'm really not having much of any luck this year with pomps... don't know what I'm doin wrong but maybe I'll get.lucky! Ha


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

sea boss said:


> in really rough surf use spider weights


+1

They are migratory fish and visual hunters so I think they come and go in certain areas throughout their run... Like someone said, find the washouts. It's easier to spot them if you go look during low tide. You can get a better sense of the shore's layout. I haven't been this year, but the reports I've read have indicated that mid/late afternoon has been hitting.

I've always been a fan of EOP (East of Portofino) just for the fact that normally you can find places where there are no swimmers. Nothing worse than getting set up and your bait wet to have some people arrive to swim near your lines...


----------

